# Is this a genuine Marlin timex



## Bluegrass (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, is this a genuine Marlin timex? Thanks for any help.



http://imgur.com/uwkWdS6




Bluegrass said:


> Hi, is this a genuine Marlin timex? Thanks for any help.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a picture of a genuine vintage Marlin.










Note the second hand.


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks, but aren't there several designs depending on year etc?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

@mel is the forums timex guru , I would imagine he will be able to tell you all about it :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Get Mel down here at once! I do not want to have to trawl through photos of old Marlins to find the exact design of your Timex, sweet though that little watch is. :laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There are inconsistencies perhaps maybe. :sadwalk:

Without handling the watch "in hand" and checking the movement and any dial numbering, I woud not like to venture a yay or nay.

Dial and hands are more a non-sweep Mercury circa 1960's. "GREAT BRITAIN" dial signature indicates Dundee factory.


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks



mel said:


> There are inconsistencies perhaps maybe. :sadwalk:
> 
> Without handling the watch "in hand" and checking the movement and any dial numbering, I woud not like to venture a yay or nay.
> 
> Dial and hands are more a non-sweep Mercury circa 1960's. "GREAT BRITAIN" dial signature indicates Dundee factory.


 Thanks, i'll take some more pics and include some of the movement. Will report back


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

are these very collectable seems there a good price at moment


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Jaymin, scarcity and condition will dictate a valid price for either a Mercury or a Marlin. Watches I could buy ten years ago for 99p are now commanding many times that, but bear in mind they are a watch that was intended to be cheap and cheerful with perhaps a maximum lifespan of ten years or even less, and that was now almost sixty years ago. :yes:

Note also that most watchmakers will not work on them at all, so you either learn to do them yourself or find a specialist. TIMEX used a non standard two plate construction method which although robust, is fiddly and awkward to work with, and spares are NOT available except from cannibalisation sources. :tumbleweed:


----------

